# little debbie ver hostess



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

:shock: I love snack cakes.

Which one do you love? I <3 both. For breakfast I'm having Little Debbie Fudge Brownies.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

Never seen those! I get on a yodel kick every now and then, I try not to buy them for the kids, Because I eat them right before I go to bed. You know what I really like? The Peridge farm cakes in the freezer section. They are like 3 bucks.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm soooooooo gooooooood :shock:


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

O those cakes are good too I've ate them till I got sick of them. :shock:


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

I make my own brownies (from the package) LOL

I also add 1/2 cup of nestles chocolate morsels and then decorate the tops for the kids (me and my wife). They last for 1/2 day. Try these brownies if you ever get a chance. Follow the recipe exact, and add your own morsels. I butter the non stick pan first.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Some unknown reason I never make brownies, Just cookies. Peanut butter cookie with Hersey's kiss on top. :shock: Heaven.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> Some unknown reason I never make brownies, Just cookies. Peanut butter cookie with Hersey's kiss on top. :shock: Heaven.



The problem with those is that my brain stops functioning and I eat them until I hurl.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Some unknown reason I never make brownies, Just cookies. Peanut butter cookie with Hersey's kiss on top. :shock: Heaven.
> ...



Eat till PAIN!


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

I was taught to eat everything off my plate! Its not my fault, I balme my parents.


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> I was taught to eat everything off my plate! Its not my fault, I balme my parents.




I just hope my metabolism doesn't slow down if so I'll be huge I eat way too much all the time.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was taught to eat everything off my plate! Its not my fault, I balme my parents.
> ...



Mine slowed to a crawl when I turned 8. If it slows down any more, I will be dead. LMFAO!


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

I turn 30 this month I dread it. :evil:


----------



## redbug (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel bad for you guys ... Here in our area we have the best cakes in the world tastykakes 
made here in Philly and sold locally they are awesome 
it is at this time of year they sell the pumpkin pies Man they are great..
but the best 2 thinks they sell are the butterscotch krimpet and the peanut butter kandy cakes.. check them out and if you ever get down this way try them you will be hooked

https://www.tastykake.com/HomepageTemplate.aspx?PostingID=21&ChannelID=2


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2007)

oh wait I see order online.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

redbug said:


> I feel bad for you guys ... Here in our area we have the best cakes in the world tastykakes
> made here in Philly and sold locally they are awesome
> it is at this time of year they sell the pumpkin pies Man they are great..
> but the best 2 thinks they sell are the butterscotch krimpet and the peanut butter kandy cakes.. check them out and if you ever get down this way try them you will be hooked
> ...



Tastykakes without a doubt!!!! Good thing they have em in florida, now all we need down here is WAWA (a convienace store name) and id be set


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

pbw said:


> I turn 30 this month I dread it. :evil:



Lots of things to look foward to when u turn 30..... Acid Indigestion after most meals, You cant party like you use too, Your happy to be in bed by 10pm. I could go on and on but youll find out soon enough hehehehehe


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

BassAddict1976 said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > I turn 30 this month I dread it. :evil:
> ...



I thought I was the only one. Wait till you turn 35....You try to act like your 25, then you need 2 days to recover.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict1976 said:
> 
> 
> > pbw said:
> ...



Im already out of action for a day or two if i try to party like i did when I was 25. When im 35 partying like that will probably put me in a nice week long coma!!!

Edit: On second thought a week long coma wouldnt be so bad, id be able to get more than 7 hours of sleep without having to getup to go pee


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

Not uncommon for 2-3 times up a night LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> Not uncommon for 2-3 times up a night LOL!



Got me there....... If I get that bad im thinking DEPENDS, i need my sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

couple all that and add a heavy case of sleep apnea.......welcome to my world. :shock:


----------



## Nickk (Oct 1, 2007)

DAMN!

I'm 41 and I get up at least once a night, that's ever since parenthood(7 years-nearly). I just can't sleep that long at once, maybe I'm perpetually worried? I don't know but going to the bathroom is a "well I'm awake anyway".



Little Debbies, gotta love those Zebra cakes!

Though I'm a pastry snob and seek out good quality chocolate croisant preferably.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

Nickk said:


> DAMN!
> 
> I'm 41 and I get up at least once a night, that's ever since parenthood(7 years-nearly). I just can't sleep that long at once, maybe I'm perpetually worried? I don't know but going to the bathroom is a "well I'm awake anyway".
> 
> ...



Dont even go there....There is a little Italian bakery up the street that makes the best canolis, Tiramisu, and napoleons (flaky layerd cake).....yummy so good! Plus for some reason this bakery makes the best square slices of pizza....always good for at least 1 on the plate to eat on the way home.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN!
> ...



Ok forget about coming down here. I'm going up there.


----------



## Gamefisher (Oct 2, 2007)

The Tastykake butterscotch krimpet is a regular part of my diet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> The Tastykake butterscotch krimpet is a regular part of my diet.



Hmmmmmmmm, Krimpet


----------



## pbw (Oct 2, 2007)

Stop with all the old comments you guys are scaring me. :x


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont ask, me and my wife were talking about this! and we were trying to remember this song.

WHO REMEMBERS THIS?

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/U3jgo5ea_zc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/U3jgo5ea_zc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Nickk (Oct 3, 2007)

I do!
Isn't there one where they make popsicles with toothpicks and OJ?


----------



## pbw (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember that commercial


----------



## JustFishN (Oct 8, 2007)

we can buy them here! good stuff


----------

